# To owners of GCC Jaguar IV (Do you regret not going for a Puma instead?)



## Tugg Speedman (Feb 12, 2012)

Hopefully this will be the last thing that will help me make a final choice. 

I have asked about the Puma 3 and the Roland GX24 and received plenty of answers.But now that I looked into the 
Puma and the Jaguar IV, I am wanting to finalize my decision and just get one or the other.

I know the GCC Expert I currently have should be good enough for rhinestone and the other stuff. But I wanted to upgrade because I want a quieter machine and more accurate cut.

I have made "fake" rhinestone designs using standard Ecofilm and Glitterflake. My customers like the look of the "economy rhinestones" and have just about dialed in the settings. 

It cuts the standard heat film great but the glitter after I weed it and look closely at some of the holes, they are not all round circles. Some look football shaped or really small.
I could probably adjust my settings further but just want to upgrade for the quiet and smoother cuts.

Since I would like to get one and not feel like I'm missing something, I have considered the Puma IV. I am probably going overboard by skipping the Puma but at least I know I got the better machine and has features I can grow into.

Maybe the 600 grams of downforce will come into play later.
I just know I don't want to feel like upgrading in two years.
I'm sure the Puma is great but does anyone wish they just went ahead and bought a Jaguar 4 instead?

By now most of you that bought a Puma have made up the difference between the two. Ever think I should have went for the Jaguar with the faster speed and higher downforce?


So owners of the Jaguar,any regrets? Wish you bought one step down?

The price difference can be made up eventually and knowing you have a faster,more capable machine should be good right? Not a knock on the Puma.


----------



## JSISIGNSCOM (Apr 19, 2012)

Tugg 
Really unless your cutting thick reflective material, then you don't really need that much down force.
The puma will do everything you will need for rhinestones. I've played with both of them and for what I saw the puma is perfect for rhinestones. Save your self the money get the puma or 2 for the jaguar price lol.


----------



## Tugg Speedman (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks, that should make sense to me to save hundreds of dollars and use that towards supplies. I just have a bit of a bad habit trying to go for the higher end since I usually take care of my stuff well and have it for years.So I figure go big and I won't feel like I'm missing out on something.
Another thing that I sometimes do is get into breaking down the specs and getting too nit picky. At some point we need to make a choice because there will always be something newer or better. It's not like I'm comparing two way different machines.

I am waiting on trying to find a good deal on each of these,but I am now feeling better knowing the Puma would do all I need. Does the Puma come with rollers to hold the vinyl? Is it just the two tiny rollers that come with the Expert? Don't really care for them. I know I saw Matt and his Jaguar with what looked like it was setup on a desk but with the big rollers.

Now to get some rhinestone supply packages.Still curious on how others feel about their machines though.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I think one needs to analyze their current and future needs....The Jaguar IV is a very solid machine (look at it's weight versus a Puma).....If you will be cutting very long lengths of vinyl, you might need a Jaguar IV.....But most folks will not need this type of machine..

As far as rollers, the Puma only has 2 versus 3 on the Jaguar and as far as I know they are the same as the Expert 24....On my Cut 3000 I have used 2 and 3 and I found the 3rd to be more annoying than helpful....


----------



## JSISIGNSCOM (Apr 19, 2012)

Don't get me wrong the jag is excellent , but I think for money wise I think the puma will last you a good while. And you can always buy a 3rd roller to attach to the puma. They make one for the expert that's a simple 2 plastic wheel for the middle. But I think they have a similar one for the puma(or you can just buy an additional puma wheel).


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

To chime in on the original question, I have worked with both the Puma and Jaguar. Both are great machines. For what you are doing I would also advise you to go with the Puma over the Jaguar.

However you did mention the Roland GX-24. I also have worked with that machine, and in my opinion it is the easiest to set up and the most user friendly cutter in its price range.


----------



## Tugg Speedman (Feb 12, 2012)

royster13 said:


> I think one needs to analyze their current and future needs....The Jaguar IV is a very solid machine (look at it's weight versus a Puma).....If you will be cutting very long lengths of vinyl, you might need a Jaguar IV.....But most folks will not need this type of machine..
> 
> As far as rollers, the Puma only has 2 versus 3 on the Jaguar and as far as I know they are the same as the Expert 24....On my Cut 3000 I have used 2 and 3 and I found the 3rd to be more annoying than helpful....



About the three rollers,I thought both the Puma and Jaguar had them. My Expert has three. One being the red plastic one that I guess just holds down the media with a bit of pressure. I also see the Jaguar as a heavy duty machine and did see that it weighs more.

I know I could just buy an extra roller and stick it on there.




Nick Horvath said:


> To chime in on the original question, I have worked with both the Puma and Jaguar. Both are great machines. For what you are doing I would also advise you to go with the Puma over the Jaguar.
> 
> However you did mention the Roland GX-24. I also have worked with that machine, and in my opinion it is the easiest to set up and the most user friendly cutter in its price range.


Thanks Nick.
That was my original choice and I was set on getting it but since I mentioned I wanted to start doing rhinestone templates,it was suggested to look into the Puma and Jaguar line.

Might have to flip a coin 

Thanks everyone. Orders are rolling in as I type.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Tugg Speedman said:


> About the three rollers,I thought both the Puma and Jaguar had them. My Expert has three. One being the red plastic one that I guess just holds down the media with a bit of pressure. I also see the Jaguar as a heavy duty machine and did see that it weighs more.
> 
> I know I could just buy an extra roller and stick it on there.


The 24" Puma only has 2....The 52" model has 4.....

Have you looked at an Expert Pro?...


----------



## Wackamole (Jan 29, 2013)

I bought a puma 3 to use as a back up to my Graphtec. I just set it up and so far im impressed but , it was deff harder to set up than my Graphtec.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I did not vote ad no option fit. my first cutter was a GX 24 and as stated easiest to set up but with just . 250 down force I did feel limited so after 18 months I sold it and bought a Puma which served me well.. then I saw a Jaguar IV....it was more powerful, faster and quieter... so sold the Puma and bought the Jaguar.... Just a super machine... then later I decided I needed a second cutter and bought another Puma. so now I use the Jaguar and the Puma...I have never used any other cutter so I can only say that over the last 8 years or so I have been happy with GCC. the only advantage I see with the Roland is the ease of contour cutting. the Puma and Jaguar will absolutely contour cut but the Roland is easier.


----------



## Tugg Speedman (Feb 12, 2012)

Looks like I can't go wrong with either one. Will look at finances and make a choice soon. Maybe the lower price Puma or more peace of mind Jaguar for more future proofness. 

I'm just glad to have this forum for us to share opinions and feedback.:beer:


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Just FYI.....I have not had any job that could not be done with the Puma.... the Jaguar was just a bit faster and quieter.


----------

